# Black warrior



## JBell (Feb 10, 2011)

Any derby results yet?


----------



## russell.jason2 (Mar 13, 2011)

Open call backs to the land blind: 2, 6, 7, 10, 15, 16, 17, 18, 22, 23, 25, 26, 27, 28, 30, 31, 32, 35, 36, 39, 40, 47, 49, 50, 51, 52, 61, 65, 69, 70, 74, and 76


----------



## db (Oct 10, 2003)

Open call backs to water blind: 1,2,7,10,15,16,17,18,22,25,26,27,28,30,36,39,40,47,49,50,51,65,69,74,76.


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

am to the 4th: 5-17-21-24-26-30-35-37-38-45


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Go Kenny and Billie !!


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Q callbacks to the 4th
2, 7,9,12,13,22,24,26,30,31


----------



## Masley (Sep 27, 2007)

I heard John Kabbes and Porky won the am - congrats!!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Atta boy John!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Amateur
1st 21 Kabbes
2nd 24 Medford
3rd 38 Washburn 
4th 37 Greener
RJ 30 Smith
jams 5 Smith, 17 Brashear


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Congrats to Kenny Cox and Taylor winning the Q.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I B happy for Marc Wells, Mark Brashear, and Nali. Only a 

*Greenie,*

But it's a finish!


----------



## Bill Billups (Sep 13, 2003)

Congrats John and Porky!


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Q 

1st. 31 Taylor Kenny cox
2nd. 22 ?? Alex Washburn
3rd. 2 Cody Lorne L. 
4th. 7 warrior Dave Kress
RJ. 24 Duke H/mark smith O/ Bob Kennon
Jams
9 Frazier H/ Mark Smith O/ Bobby Lane
12 ?????? Lorne L.
30 Roxie Mark Brashear
13 Rosco Chad ????


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Just to finish the last series of the Am was an accomplishment. Memory bird was at least 450++ with 350 of it water and a 25 mph cross wind. That's after they swam 100+ yard for the second bird.


----------

